

Android smartphones: USSD calls can kill SIM cards - LinaLauneBaer
http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/Android-smartphones-USSD-calls-can-kill-SIM-cards-1719230.html

======
stephengillie
This was patched in JUNE.

Blame your carrier if your phone isn't patched.

